# Real talk for those who can eat the truth



## lycan Venom (Feb 13, 2019)

It's about time some one came to their senses and told the truth! I am glad the dude changed it up, he even looks better.

https://youtu.be/fCNRAu-4S6M


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 13, 2019)

Even though he lost a great deal of size, he still looks great. I didn't hear him mention TRT but I would have to imagine he's still on something.


----------



## Tank211 (Feb 13, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> Even though he lost a great deal of size, he still looks great. I didn't hear him mention TRT but I would have to imagine he's still on something.



Yeah I agree.......I still think he looks pretty damn good!


----------

